# GTX 760 2GB vs R9 270X 4GB



## GamerKingFaiz (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm in the market for a new GPU, currently I have a Radeon HD 6850. I'm in the price range of a GTX 760 2GB, but I also see that a R9 270X 4GB is in the same price range. I know that head-to-head the 2GB counterparts of both GPUs the GTX 760 2GB will win, but I'm not sure how much of a part VRAM plays into performance? Would it be wise to get the 4GB R9 270X? I mainly started considering the 4GB model because Titanfall suggests to have a 4GB VRAM card to max it's graphics.

Also what special features should I also take into account when I'm considering these two different models of GPUs? I know AMD has Mantle which has pretty nice effects on BF4 gameplay, anything from Nvidia, don't they have that Shadowplay recording feature? Anything else I should know of when making my decision?

P.S. I'm going by Amazon pricing because I will be ordering from there as I have a gift card. :3


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 30, 2014)

Well it depends which resolution is your monitor (I see your's is 1080p). On a 1080p a 2 GB card is enough. Maybe you can use all the cards memory if you play skyrim with a lot of mods. I would choose the 760 because it supports shadowplay and that's something I could use for making youtube videos.


----------



## Vario (Mar 30, 2014)

Don't bother with the 4GB, get the R9 270X 2GB if you are getting the R9 270X.  Theres no way that 2GB is going to make a difference with that card, its just a 7870.  Extra ram is just marketing.


----------



## GamerKingFaiz (Mar 30, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Well it depends which resolution is your monitor (I see your's is 1080p). On a 1080p a 2 GB card is enough. Maybe you can use all the cards memory if you play skyrim with a lot of mods. I would choose the 760 because it supports shadowplay and that's something I could use for making youtube videos.


Yeah, I only plan on playing 1080p for the near future.


----------



## jgunning (Apr 2, 2014)

Vario said:


> Don't bother with the 4GB, get the R9 270X 2GB if you are getting the R9 270X.  Theres no way that 2GB is going to make a difference with that card, its just a 7870.  Extra ram is just marketing.


+1..i agree here. I would go the R9270X with 2GB rather than the 4GB.  especially if you are playing at 1080p 

Cheers!


----------



## GamerKingFaiz (Apr 2, 2014)

jgunning said:


> +1..i agree here. I would go the R9270X with 2GB rather than the 4GB.  especially if you are playing at 1080p
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the answer, I ended up buying a GTX 760 yesterday and it arrived today. It's running BF4 & Titanfall @ 60 FPS on high, amazing!


----------



## jgunning (Apr 2, 2014)

GamerKingFaiz said:


> Thanks for the answer, I ended up buying a GTX 760 yesterday and it arrived today. It's running BF4 & Titanfall @ 60 FPS on high, amazing!


Good to hear! Glad TPU could assist you! By "high" does that mean maxed out or just high?


----------



## GamerKingFaiz (Apr 2, 2014)

jgunning said:


> Good to hear! Glad TPU could assist you! By "high" does that mean maxed out or just high?



I've mostly been tweaking BF4 today and it's just High, I think I might be able to play on Ultra (with no AA), but some maps/areas suffer with less than 60 FPS.


----------



## theglover (Apr 2, 2014)

jgunning said:


> +1..i agree here. I would go the R9270X with 2GB rather than the 4GB.  especially if you are playing at 1080p
> 
> Cheers!


 
There are a few games now that require +3gb for High res textures and alike.  I hit a frustrating wall with 2x770gtx 2gb in SLI where by i could not enable 'insane' textures in Titanfall without a getting a stutter.

I am not an expert by any means but I would say there is a need for more than 2gb VRAM now.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Apr 2, 2014)

theglover said:


> There are a few games now that require +3gb for High res textures and alike.  I hit a frustrating wall with 2x770gtx 2gb in SLI where by i could not enable 'insane' textures in Titanfall without a getting a stutter.
> 
> I am not an expert by any means but I would say there is a need for more than 2gb VRAM now.



Depends what you play  For instance, Carmageddon:Reincarnation's pre-alpha eats away my 3Gb's of VRAM and up to 7Gb's (although the process shows only 2,5, after killing the process 7 free up  ) of RAM and still runs like crap. God I love early access.


----------



## theglover (Apr 2, 2014)

MustSeeMelons said:


> Depends what you play  For instance, Carmageddon:Reincarnation's pre-alpha eats away my 3Gb's of VRAM and up to 7Gb's (although the process shows only 2,5, after killing the process 7 free up  ) of RAM and still runs like crap. God I love early access.


 
Yes - i completely agree.  From what i understand BF4 has "texture streaming" so can run with lower VRAM.  Where as Cryisis 3, Titanfall and COD Ghost can eat up VRAM.

I sacked off the 2gb SLI 770s for 1 780ti - now get great performance but i am still concerned that 3gb may soon not be enough!


----------

